
Ask HN: Were You a Developer for Pogoplug? - cellularmitosis
The little widgets which Pogoplug made are useful as cheap (&lt;$10) Linux boxes for hobbyists.<p>Unfortunately, now that Pogoplug Inc. is kaput, it is more difficult to root these devices with your own Linux install (you have crack them open and solder in a serial port connection).<p>Perhaps there is a backdoor in the software which would make this easier?  If you were a developer who worked on the software image used in these devices, I would be eternally grateful for any insight you might share!
======
gotorazor
I remember rooting one of these things almost a decade ago. They were great!

I think a lot of what the Pogoplug offered for Linux box hobbyists can be
replicated by the Raspberry Pi nowadays.

